# 16hp Go-Devil Mud Motor for sale



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

This mud motor is in excellent running condition. It is a 16 horse Go-Devil Long Tail Mud Motor with electric key start. This has NEVER broke down or left me stranded and has been extremely reliable. I installed a new shaft, shaft seals, full tune up including valve and coil gap adjustments prior to last season. Also had a new 4x8 prop installed last season with plenty of life left. I'm only selling trying to get more ponies for my set up. 

Asking $1,700

Robert: 801-920-4087


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh man! I have a gut feeling somebody is getting a new 23 HP surface drive.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Close Rob; 23hp Long Tail...

When you're like me, and 6'7" and weigh as much as two normal guys by myself, more ponies is what I am after. Has been a great motor and has done all I could ask of it with me and my son, but this next season I will have my daughter tagging along too. Think I want to stay with a long tail though for the places I go. Then have Chuck put some pods on it to lift my fat butt up in back with more ponies?? Can't go wrong there!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Man that is tempting! Even with my move I'm keeping my boat here and coming back for the duck opener. If I could only convince my wife that $1700 for once a year was worth it!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

johnnycake said:


> If I could only convince my wife that $1700 for once a year was worth it!


 Shouldn't be hard to talk her into it, I mean it is worth it...


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Price reduced to $1,500


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Close Rob; 23hp Long Tail...
> 
> When you're like me, and 6'7" and weigh as much as two normal guys by myself, more ponies is what I am after. Has been a great motor and has done all I could ask of it with me and my son, but this next season I will have my daughter tagging along too. Think I want to stay with a long tail though for the places I go. Then have Chuck put some pods on it to lift my fat butt up in back with more ponies?? Can't go wrong there!


Nothing wrong with a longtail. I like mine!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

$1,400


----------

